# We need more rock bands in suits



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Like these stylish thrashers


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

I allways thought the late great Robert Palmer looked really sharp and together.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

I fancied the British Mod look, and didn't The Jam look splendid in their day? 

And need we mention Bryan Ferry's classic style?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Help! The Rolling Stones stole our collars!*

And what exactly was this about?


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

Patrick06790 said:


> And what exactly was this about?


Most overrated band of all time and crappy dressers.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Brian Jones nearing the end of the line with The Rolling Stones; all the others have succumbed to the JuJu of business casual.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

*Germans*

I've always thought German bands, for the most part, were rather well dressed, especially those of the "kraut rock" school (no insult, this is what the genre is called.)


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

The Style Council were conspicuously well-dressed. Also showed that socialists can be stylish.


----------



## upstarter (Dec 3, 2005)

Badrabbit said:


> Most overrated band of all time and crappy dressers.


Granted, everyone is untitled to their own opinion, but I would have to disagree with you on the music (and a little on the clothes).

Yes, the Fab four's mod suits were/are ugly, but they HAD to wear those suits because Brain Epstein wanted to make them more presentable/marketable. Some of their gear around Rubber Soul/Revolver I think looks decent. Sgt. Pepper's...yeah...let's just pretend they never wore those clothes. Now go to White Album and Let it Be, and I think you're getting some very nice styles. Did they follow the "rules" of dressing one's self?-no, but you're supposed to create your own style, and pick out clothes that fit your own tastes (otherwise, we'd all be copies of each other). Go look at the cover of "Abbey Road." few know that those suits came from Savile Row tailors (which doesn't automatically make them good looking, but it does show the quality of their construction).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Beatles_-_Abbey_Road.jpg

I think John's suit (the white one) is a homerun.

Now the music. HOW CAN YOU NOT LIKE THE MUSIC???? The only people who I've met who think the Beatles are "overrated" are bland, boring people who take a passing interest in life. I know, from reading you posts Badrabbit, that you do not fit into this category. I suggest anyone who thinks the Beatles are overrated/suck to buy "Abbey Road," play it during their commute for a month. If you haven't bought all the albums post Rubber Soul by the end of those 30 days, then I think you are missing out on one of the greatest things that probably 500,000,000 plus people globally have made part of their lives. Don't deny yourself something as beautiful as the Beatle's music. If you do, you're missing out on life.

Faithful Beatle's Fan,

Upstarter


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The Velvet Underground - not Trad.










But Lou Reed in 1959?


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Patrick06790 >>>>


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

we need more GOOD rock bands. period.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

upstarter said:


> Now the music. HOW CAN YOU NOT LIKE THE MUSIC???? The only people who I've met who think the Beatles are "overrated" are bland, boring people who take a passing interest in life. I know, from reading you posts Badrabbit, that you do not fit into this category. I suggest anyone who thinks the Beatles are overrated/suck to buy "Abbey Road," play it during their commute for a month. If you haven't bought all the albums post Rubber Soul by the end of those 30 days, then I think you are missing out on one of the greatest things that probably 500,000,000 plus people globally have made part of their lives. Don't deny yourself something as beautiful as the Beatle's music. If you do, you're missing out on life.
> 
> Faithful Beatle's Fan,
> 
> Upstarter


I have heard all the Beatles have to offer a thousand times as I have been forced to listen to them over and over again by the blind sheep who worship at the feet of the four false gods. I find that generally people think that they have some sort of deeper sensibility or refined musical taste if they claim the Beatles as their favorite band. I always wonder if they realize that every giggly teenage girl from 1965 had the same level of refinement.

I never said that I hated them only that they were overrated. From my years playing in rock bands, I can tell you that nearly every single rock musician says that The Beatles were a major influence on them. In reality, I have found that most of them seem to be greatly overstating the influence because to not list the Fab Four is to commit blasphemy under some arcane rock code. The truth is I've never heard one of those musicians ever play a single Beatles tune on a tour bus. I've heard Sabbath 1000 times, Zeppelin even more than that but never one Beatles tune.

The Beatles may have had great influence on Pop music but I find most Pop music revolting. The Beatles are the reason we have boy bands. Give me the bands that were influenced by Sabbath, Zeppelin, or Charlie "Bird" Parker anyday.

I stand by my original statement. They are overrated and what influence they did have is responsible for most of the crappy music we have today. If someone had wacked Lennon 30 years earlier perhaps I never would have had to hear 'N Sync.

Oh and generally I find that anything that 500 Million people agree on is bound to be banal and pedestrian and without artistic merit.


----------



## rtaylor61 (Jul 25, 2005)

On the way home from work tonight the radio dj mentioned that "Piano Man" was one of the songs Sir Paul McCartney has said he wished he had written. To go with that Billy Joel stated in an interview that he doesn't perform in t-shirts because he feels the audience deserves more respect than that.

Randy


----------



## upstarter (Dec 3, 2005)

Badrabbit said:


> I have heard all the Beatles have to offer a thousand times as I have been forced to listen to them over and over again by the blind sheep who worship at the feet of the four false gods. I find that generally people think that they have some sort of deeper sensibility or refined musical taste if they claim the Beatles as their favorite band. I always wonder if they realize that every giggly teenage girl from 1965 had the same level of refinement.
> 
> I never said that I hated them only that they were overrated. From my years playing in rock bands, I can tell you that nearly every single rock musician says that The Beatles were a major influence on them. In reality, I have found that most of them seem to be greatly overstating the influence because to not list the Fab Four is to commit blasphemy under some arcane rock code. The truth is I've never heard one of those musicians ever play a single Beatles tune on a tour bus. I've heard Sabbath 1000 times, Zeppelin even more than that but never one Beatles tune.
> 
> ...


C'mon Badrabbit! you make some interesting points, but you also make some false connections.

The Beatles are not the reason boy bands exist. Yes, there were Beatles' lunch boxes and other crap, but Elvis also had a whole warehouse full of paraphernalia. Boy Bands are really acts which exist to turn a profit. The record companies saw Elvis, and came to the conclusion that money could be made off the preferences of middle-school girls. On a larger scale, those same companies just applied the same marketing techniques to the Beatles. Also to claim that one band, be it Elvis, beatles, stones, etc. are the sole reason for a "current" phenomenon is an oversimplification.

Second, just because a lot of people (500 million) like something doesn't make it bad. Yes, you said that you "generally" find such things banal, which lets you off the hook, but you shouldn't use that as a way of criticizing a piece of art. The fact is that 500 million people don't listen to N'sync. Maybe 40 million in the US and UK and other English speaking countries, but not much elsewhere. Music like The Beatles, Stones, Zepplin, etc. are MUCH MORE universally accepted than other forms of "pop" music. You could go into DR Congo and find someone wearing a "Stairway To Heaven" t-shirts.

What about classical music??? Ode to Joy and Carmina Burana are used in practically every movie on the planet, and are probably just as recognizable (and loved) as Hey Jude is. True, people might not know who composed Ode to Joy and it might not be on their iPod, but if you ask the average Joe if they enjoy these pieces, I guarantee you they will say yes. Likewise, people in the hundreds of millions recognize that "The Godfather" as a great film, but I doubt that you would consider it "banal." The examples like this are infinite. Yes, A LOT of people think that crap is great, but that doesn't mean that you can equate lots of people liking something with banality.

As I said earlier, you are entitled to your opinion, and I respect it.

Lastly, I hope you don't wish that John Lennon died 30 years earlier (I'm not saying you are), cause if he did, the world would be a much less interesting place in so many ways that it would be impossible to fathom a fraction of them. That Lennonless world, Badrabbit, would be very, very banal.

Still A Devoted Beatles Fan,

Upstarter


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

If John lennon had been killed right after the Beatles broke up, I would be OK with that. His solo work was very weak, and he was a sanctimonious, arrogant, jerk.


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

I agree with Badrabbit, the Beatles are incredibly overrated. I enjoy the Beatles, I bet I own more than half of their albums, but that does not make them this amazing musical force that they are considered to be in my book. They are the blueprint for the boy band, ye naysayers. The girls were just as interested in their hairdos as the music, and from that idea the record industry spawned the Monkees. If you play connect the dots for another 30 years you will find a direct path to the Backstreet Boys.

Back to the music! The early Beatles was pure pop splendor, a continuation of everything that seemed to explode with Elvis and his interpretations of r&b, country, blues and gospel, and John and Paul were devout Buddy Holly followers. Their lyrics developed from "ooh baby baby" to somewhat more sophisticated themes because of their exposure to folk artists, especially Bob Dylan. Then comes the "Sgt Pepper" argument. This was the Beatles realizing that they could create an orchestra of sound in the studio - thanks to "Pet Sounds" by the Beach Boys and the earliest Mothers of Invention (Zappa) records. After "Sgt Pepper" came out, everyone tried to top it and it just so happens that Zappa did with "We're Only in it for the Money." After the self-titled white album the Beatles decided to begin crafting music similar to their pre-Pepper days, ending their careers with the adult contemporary-tinged "Let it Be."

When you get down to it, they copied everything. Not recreated in their own image - copied. They're only played on OLDIES stations for the most part. Not exactly the legends everyone makes them out to be - but of course, most people want the easily accessible version to music's history. That's what the Beatles are, essentially, the most accessible piece of 60s music.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

You mean like Weezer?

or the trad version...










and wow - what's with Beatles hate?

All you need is love, love is all you need!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

BertieW said:


> I fancied the British Mod look, and didn't The Jam look splendid in their day?


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Badrabbit said:


> Most overrated band of all time and crappy dressers.


Badrabbit,

You are my hero. I'll give them one or two good songs, but overall hightly overrated!!!!


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

The killers


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

*An entry or two...*

He's not a band, and this is being filtered through 20 years worth of time from when I was much less informed on sartorial manners, but Roger Palmer always seemed well dressed. If anyone has some old pics, maybe we can judge?

Check out the "suits" on these guys though, video link on the right hand side of the page:

https://www.cantus-buranus.de/

Now that's a pipe on steroids.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

The Beatles were rated so, so, high that it would be difficult for them to not be overrated.

They were a huge social force and helped make the long hair and changing values of the 60s acceptable.

I don't feel they are the gods some people think they are, but I do enjoy their music and have played a lot of their songs on stage.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Badrabbit said:


> Most overrated band of all time and crappy dressers.


Badrabbit, you have long impressed me as a most witty and perceptive fellow, but never have you stood so high in my esteem as when I read this.

I loathed the Beatles from the moment they appeared in the public eye--their looks, their music, their philosophies of life, everything about them, and I have never seen fit to change my opinion of them.

Insofar as they did have a key role in fomenting the youth/cultural revolution of the '60s, their influence was positively pestilential. The world (my world, anyway) has been a decidedly worse place since then!


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

*A plague*

Wow. I'm no Beatles fan, but "pestilential"...?

I'll take your word for it!



JLibourel said:


> Badrabbit, you have long impressed me as a most witty and perceptive fellow, but never have you stood so high in my esteem as when I read this.
> 
> I loathed the Beatles from the moment they appeared in the public eye--their looks, their music, their philosophies of life, everything about them, and I have never seen fit to change my opinion of them.
> 
> Insofar as they did have a key role in fomenting the youth/cultural revolution of the '60s, their influence was positively pestilential. The world (my world, anyway) has been a decidedly worse place since then!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Badrabbit said:


> I have heard all the Beatles have to offer a thousand times as I have been forced to listen to them over and over again by the blind sheep who worship at the feet of the four false gods. I find that generally people think that they have some sort of deeper sensibility or refined musical taste if they claim the Beatles as their favorite band. I always wonder if they realize that every giggly teenage girl from 1965 had the same level of refinement.
> 
> I never said that I hated them only that they were overrated. From my years playing in rock bands, I can tell you that nearly every single rock musician says that The Beatles were a major influence on them. In reality, I have found that most of them seem to be greatly overstating the influence because to not list the Fab Four is to commit blasphemy under some arcane rock code. The truth is I've never heard one of those musicians ever play a single Beatles tune on a tour bus. I've heard Sabbath 1000 times, Zeppelin even more than that but never one Beatles tune.
> 
> ...


And let's not forget dangerous. Those in the know about such things can't fail to note that "Beatles" has seven letters - two plus five.

And we know what _that_ means.

23 Skidoo from the Yellow Submarine...


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

Writing songs about Hagbard. That'll get you killed every time.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh... and "Pet Sounds" kicks the ass of "Sgt. Peppers" every time.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Pet Sounds is one of my favorites, too, Rabbit!!!

One of my bands actually did the Sloop John B. We had to rearrange it for 3 singers, but we made it work. Audiences loved it.


----------



## UTVol085 (Dec 2, 2007)

how can anyone not like Revolver and Rubber Soul? Pet sounds is a beautiful album, but it's kinda overrated and he also used about 30 musicians to create it. Revolver was 4 guys developing music that was unheard ofbefore.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

If only Devo would just lose the head hats,they look pretty sharp without it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Tom Bell-Drier said:


> I allways thought the late great Robert Palmer looked really sharp and together.


How about his videos Simply Irresistable,Addicted To Love?


----------

